# Uber set to overtake taxis in Australia



## kneel_right (Aug 21, 2019)

4.4m Aussies now use Uber regularly compared to the 4.5m Aussies who use taxis regularly.

The Uber juggernaut can't be stopped.

Source - Roy Morgan.

http://www.roymorgan.com/findings/8048-ride-sharing-uber-taxis-march-2019-201907050645


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

kneel_right said:


> 4.4m Aussies now use Uber regularly compared to the 4.5m Aussies who use taxis regularly.
> 
> The Uber juggernaut can't be stopped.
> 
> ...


Neil you bored?


----------



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

Uber left taxis in the dust long ago, take Roy Morgan research with a grain of salt.

This is the same Roy Morgan that says the Sydney Swans have the biggest supporter base in footy.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Taxis are dead...Uber now set to overtake trams, buses and trains in Australia.
I rode in an EMPTY tram the other Sat night, going citybound down St Kilda Rd, overtaking endless line of bumper to bumper Camrys with the tissue boxes and one pax on a back seat in each vehicle.


----------



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

Ubereater said:


> Taxis are dead...Uber now set to overtake trams, buses and trains in Australia.
> I rode in an EMPTY tram the other Sat night, going citybound down St Kilda Rd, overtaking endless line of bumper to bumper Camrys with the tissue boxes and one pax on a back seat in each vehicle.


All sandeeps from the third world too I bet.

With the way things are going with the annual rise of catching public transport and the ever decreasing cost of using rideshare, it won't be long before taxis, trains, trams and buses become extinct.

Where will all those ex taxi, train, tram and bus drivers flock to when they have no work?

Centrelink?
No! Uber Port Melbourne greenlight hub!


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

Lol I think public transport will still be popular. All the Uber drivers on breaks still use public transport. I do!


----------



## DEvok (Jun 17, 2019)

State governments won’t allow this!


----------

